# Zebra Finches and Bourkes



## Alley (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello,
I have been looking into getting a Rosy Bourke.
I have my pair of Zebra finches in a large cage. I am just wondering instead of having another cage take up more room if anyone knows about Zebra's and Bourke's living together?
Thanks
Alley


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Generally, finches should be housed by themselves as they have completely different temperaments, habits, and physical features than hookbills like parakeets and other small parrots. 

Finches, as you know, are much smaller, flightier and don't have very large beaks compared to members of the parrot family, and if the larger bird were to get annoyed with the finches, they could seriously injure them.

I would be sure you do have space for another cage if you decided to get a Bourke, as he/she would probably be better off in his/her own space  :thumbsup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Together in a cage NO. Even certain finch species can be dangerous to newcomers to a cage.

In an *AVIARY* - Bourkes (Neophema genus) are nice mixed aviary subjects. Every year I see mixed aviaries (competition) at the county fair. I've seen cockatiels in mixed aviaries too. My mom has a Bourkes that she's had for 10 years. I encouraged her to get Pinky when she was willing to get over her bird phobia. There is no gentler species than a Bourkes. I do not recommend them with the slightly smaller budgies either, because budgies are too assertive and aggressive for the Bourkes who is much more "soft" by nature. Even in an aviary setting you have to be careful about territorial aggression even within the same species if you let pairs nest and breed in there.

Good luck  they're cute little birds, quiet and sweet even after maturity, but IMO don't have the "character" in their personality that a more outgoing species like a budgie has.


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Not in a cage no.

I keep mine together in an aviary but the bourjes will happily try and squash themselves into the finch nests.

Bourkes imo are not suited to cages due to the way they fly. They 'flutter' about more then they directly fly somewhere.

They are not overly hands on - mine do happily use me as a climbing frame though lol - they are more active at dawn and dusk than other species.


----------



## Alley (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello, 
Sorry for the late response.
Definitely taking your guys advice. Will have to hold off on a Bourke for now. 
Thanks so much


----------



## Nika (Aug 1, 2007)

Just wanted to add something to what was already mentioned. 
Zebras are very active and often territorial. They would drive Bourke parakeets nuts! Too much stress for Bourke.


----------

